# Best AC m2 wifi card



## cdawall (Jan 1, 2016)

I finished building my htpc a bit ago and it has been using a free wireless n 150 card out of an old laptop. That lags horribly if I try to stream HD while downloading anything and it cannot stream across steam without massive lag issues. I have an ac1600 router that is simultaneous dual band. Just looking for way the best internal m2 (laptop style) card. I alresdy have a decent antenna setup for it.

http://ark.intel.com/products/75439/Intel-Dual-Band-Wireless-AC-7260



EDIT: I became impatient and ordered and intel AC 7260. Hopefully this fixes the issues.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 1, 2016)

I have one of those in my ancient Dell laptop to replace an old 802.11G adapter. Works great and is supported in Linux OOTB.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 3, 2016)

Intel wlan is great so is broadcom based as well.


----------



## redundantslurs (Jan 3, 2016)

yup, intel for the win.


----------



## flmatter (Jan 3, 2016)

ditto for the above statements. I upgraded my ROG G75 to that 7260 and have been really happy with it.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 3, 2016)

intel ftw as well.

i've got an AC3200 router, and while my laptops are still on N600, the intel adaptors are beating the pants off the broadcom and atheros cards for reliability and speeds.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 4, 2016)

Good to hear. From the handful of reviews I could fine the Intel parts beat everyone else.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 9, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Good to hear. From the handful of reviews I could fine the Intel parts beat everyone else.



I'm late to reply but I own two of the Intel 7260's and have been very happy with them, the first ones had a USB cable (for Bluetooth) that had special instructions for reversing it 180 degrees. due to a production error.    https://communities.intel.com/thread/45971?start=15&tstart=0

Wanted to warn you of above.^^^  In case old stock was shipped.

Also, please report back with your experience. Thanks.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 9, 2016)

I have the mini-PCIe version of the AC 7260 in my laptop.  I replaced a wireless N card as well.  It is worlds better than the wireless N card.  But really, any AC card is going to be worlds better than an N card, just the fact that you are using AC will do that.  The Wife's laptop has a Realtek based single antenna AC card in it, and even that kicks the crap out of any Wireless N card I've ever used(it is actually the reason I finally updated my laptop with the AC 7260).


----------

